# specific kind of stock plastisol transfers



## lostov (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys! Just joined here and would like to say that this forum has been source of endless usefull info! Thank you! 
However I would like to ask,may be some of you are on the same wagon so could advise?! I am looking to find vendors who sell stock plastisols but from the sport range,more precise-fitness and bodybuilding motives and funny phrases.. I know there are lot of info here and I have checked quite few makers but found just limited offers if any... I got the designs and I am not doing new arts it is just some themes you can find everywhere on the web. And I presume somewhere someone has them ready in stock to sale them .. If I go to order them as a custom designs they will be more expensive... Here some pics of the designs what I am looking for,just some examples.. There are quite few like those... May be some of you are in this nische and could advice? I sm from small country in Europe so wont be any business competition for you... Lol.. It is for the local market...Thank you ...


----------

